# Topics > Projects >  X-Ray Vision for Robots: Seeing Through Walls with Only WiFi, Mostofi's lab, University of California, Santa Barbara, California, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Mostofi's lab

Home page - web.ece.ucsb.edu/~ymostofi/SeeThroughImaging.html

----------


## Airicist

X-Ray Vision for Robots: Seeing Through Walls with Only WiFi 

Published on Aug 5, 2014




> Imagine unmanned vehicles arriving behind thick concrete walls. They have no prior knowledge of the area behind these walls. But they are able to see every square inch of the invisible area through the walls, fully discovering what is on the other side with high accuracy. The objects on the other side do not even have to move to be detected. Now, imagine robots doing all these with only WiFi signals and no other sensors. In Mostofi's lab at UCSB, we have shown how to do this.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robots that use Wi-Fi to see through walls"

by Colin Jeffrey
August 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Head counting with WiFi: Counting people without relying on personal devices

Published on Jun 8, 2015




> WiFi signals are everywhere these days. So how much information do they carry about us? For instance, can a WiFi link count the number of people walking in an area, without them carrying any device? Can this be done with only WiFi power measurements? In this project, we have shown how to do this.

----------


## Airicist

X-ray eyes in the sky: Drones and WiFi for 3D through-wall imaging

Published on Jun 19, 2017




> We have proposed a new methodology that has enabled the first demonstration of high-resolution 3D through-wall imaging of completely unknown areas, using only unmanned aerial vehicles and WiFi signals.

----------

